
Where the Heck Is Microsoft’s “Edge?” (Left Behind for Dead) - walterbell
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/12/17/where-the-heck-is-microsofts-edge-left-behind-for-dead/
======
proginthebox
Google actively hinders using Google services on Edge at least by using
annoying pop-ups which basically tell you that your browser is outdated.
People less tech-savvy than me WILL switch to Chrome/Firefox etc after that. I
have a feeling that this borders on monopoly abuse in a way similar to what
Microsoft did when Microsoft had the dominance with IE.

------
joshschreuder
Once long term support ends for the older OSes, lagging corporations will most
likely jump to Windows 10. That IE share should drop even lower and be
absorbed mostly into Edge.

Regardless of total market share, having a modern, actively developed and
maintained browser in Edge on corporate machines should make the web landscape
much better - ES Next, no ugly IE hacks or polyfills, etc.

------
tinus_hn
I’m more surprised by the statement that Mac OS is running on 21% of machines,
that’s absolutely massive.

~~~
Bob2019
That's just in one North American country I believe.

------
caspercba
Hehe. Edge is quite an accurate name, it stays at the edge of every graphic.

